# Bluebird carcass



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2015)

I know, I know....it's just a carcass and it will take forever to but together and cost an arm and leg.   I'm happy as poop anyway!

Thanks Scott and Tony (Rustjunkie and rustintime)


----------



## moonbasejoe (Nov 4, 2015)

Greenest with envy I've been in I don't know how long.  Great undertakings are always worth it in the end.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 4, 2015)

2 carcases?? Tandem in the works??    Just kiddin' Very cool!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 4, 2015)

A blue bird carcass is better then nothing great find and good luck putting together I'm sure it would look awesome Chris!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 4, 2015)

nice! The thanks goes to rustintime Tony, I just passed the info on


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 4, 2015)

Ya gotta start somewhere...did either have a badge?
Chris


----------



## kstarkusa (Nov 4, 2015)

congratulations chris!!!! looking forward to seeing them on the road


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2015)

Lets see some more photos!


----------



## jkent (Nov 4, 2015)

Is your plan to keep both of them?
I'd be interested in a carcass if your interested in passin one on.
PLMK!
JKent


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> Ya gotta start somewhere...did either have a badge?
> Chris
> View attachment 248444




One had a badge


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 4, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> One had a badge




HAD a badge???
that's a quick flip!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 4, 2015)

Mine started out looking very similar to yours...with a little work and some parts collecting I was able to make it a rider in no time...

Only problem is, you have to spend twice the money!!! good problem to have!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2015)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> View attachment 248474




I still think this would have made a great snow sled! If I can get one, that's what I'm going to build.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 4, 2015)

A cat was hungry and ate part of that blue bird.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> HAD a badge???
> that's a quick flip!




Has a badge...lol


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2015)

It was a bitch but I got the crank off.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks like you have enough to make one if your crafty enough.


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 4, 2015)

i have a girls rack (i can mod to fit BB), wheel set, seat post & shim, can make a door


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2015)

I've got a badge.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 4, 2015)

What the hell were they looking for in there?


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 4, 2015)

innatepower said:


> i also found a carcass not long ago
> 
> View attachment 248502




I'm starting to feel like the only one that doesn't have a bluebird like this...


----------



## mike j (Nov 4, 2015)

Late for the party again! At least you guys don't have look for chain guards.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 4, 2015)

mike j said:


> Late for the party again! At least you guys don't have look for chain guards.





Ugh, are you one of those people that's always trying to look on the bright side?


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 4, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 248465View attachment 248466View attachment 248467View attachment 248468View attachment 248469View attachment 248470View attachment 248471



Wow, you're teasing us Chris, but I like it.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice haul, Chris.
 That one looks like it was opened up with a hatchet.
 I wonder what that was all about?


----------



## slick (Nov 4, 2015)

Ill gladly buy the rougher of the two. Hit me up.


----------



## rustNspokes (Nov 4, 2015)

At least with two you can trace a pattern from the good one to base your sheet metal repair panel on.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2015)

I went to Joe's today.  He pulled all the medal back out flush but it still needs work.  Looks 100% better....no more hatchet wound


----------



## then8j (Nov 4, 2015)

How exciting for you! 
Is there a story behind you getting them? Why two? Most people would be happy with one, are you just an over achiever? Lol


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 5, 2015)

then8j said:


> How exciting for you!
> Is there a story behind you getting them? Why two? Most people would be happy with one, are you just an over achiever? Lol




Well here's how it went down.  Scott received a lead from Tony and passed it to me because he knows that I've been wanting one for a while.  It was in CL and it was just one frame.  I call and let him know that I was very interested but I would definaletly buy it if he had a fork for it.  He said that he would check the warehouse and call me in the morning.  I receive a text message and it showed a frame and two forks.  I sent that photo to my friend Jerry for some advice and he was talking about some damage and at the same time I was looking at the CL photo and didn't see what he was talking about.  It hit us that it was two different farmes.  First thing I thought of is that it was a elaborate prank that FordMike was playing on me.  I did some googling and it looked legit then I called the guy and he said he had a huge collection years ago and forget that he had these until he stumbled into them...and yes, it was two frames.   He gave me a price, I didn't argue, he was shocked and I made the 2 hour drive back home.  There you go


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 5, 2015)

I plan on slowly putting one together and had some ideas on the second one.
1. Make a rat rod out of it
2. Put a light and lens on it hang that bad baby on the wall in the man cave.
3. Sell it.  The problem is that I have about 5 friends that want it and 10 others and that puts me in an uncomfortable position about selling it.  EBay might be the answer there.  

I'm not in a big hurry to do anything with the second one, just thinking on it


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 5, 2015)

Imagine having a big enough collection to actually forget you have two bluebird frames somewhere - wow.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 5, 2015)

That's what I said.  He said it was 300 plus bikes mostly restored.   These must on been two on the back burner to restore and then just misplaced and forgot about.  He was a cool old guy and had a ton of stories.


----------



## slick (Nov 5, 2015)

The last frame in the condition of the rough one sold for $1k. I have some of the parts to build one, just need a frame and fork. There was one floating around the Long Beach swap for $5k too, complete....


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 5, 2015)

I saw the on at Long Beach.  I could put my finger through the side of it with little pressure.  The one with the hole is very solid and joe is taking care on that.  I will still need detailed work in the area.


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 5, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I saw the on at Long Beach.  I could put my finger through the side of it with little pressure.  The one with the hole is very solid and joe is taking care on that.  I will still need detailed work in the area.




I'd say since joe is the one fixing it up. He should have first dibs on the second frame. Just my opinion


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 5, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I saw the on at Long Beach.  I could put my finger through the side of it with little pressure.  The one with the hole is very solid and joe is taking care on that.  I will still need detailed work in the area.




This one? Looked pretty legit to me. Maybe my memory is failing me in my old age.


----------



## then8j (Nov 5, 2015)

Well if ever you want to part with one of the two, I will join in the auction. 

I'm really happy for you


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 6, 2015)

Holy S*#t,  wow what a score! Awesome pick up, can't wait to see the progress on these! Joe.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 6, 2015)

*Cat attacked BlueBird*

Its gettin there. The damaged area was folded like a beer can.  All the pieces were folded inside the tank. I carefully pulled them out and trying to save the louvers. I will then have to heat shrink the folded areas.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 6, 2015)

I wonder when and why someone butchered this frame  Do you think they were trying to get the speedo out?


----------



## mike j (Nov 6, 2015)

Looking at the crime scene photo's, it seems more like "a crime of passion" than an actual operation.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 6, 2015)

I think they were trying to look for whizzerkids matching sock.


----------



## slick (Nov 6, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> This one? Looked pretty legit to me. Maybe my memory is failing me in my old age.




Yup....that's the one. Bernard took a picture with it not long ago at the swap. Hmmm....and its complete.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 6, 2015)

They built about 4000 Bluebirds. Im sure there are more to be found.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2015)

slick said:


> Yup....that's the one. Bernard took a picture with it not long ago at the swap. Hmmm....and its complete.




He even had the correct restored saddle included with the sale. Fender looked a bit beat & trimmed,but that's common on these & Skylark fenders due to being so long/low. I can't remember if he has the headlight/horn cover as well. Seemed like decent deal for someone.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 6, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I think they were trying to look for whizzerkids matching sock.




I think that's where the forklift went through the frame on the way to the crusher ... but someone saved it ... that's the story I'd go with ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> Ya gotta start somewhere...did either have a badge?
> Chris
> View attachment 248444




Elgin Rules!!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 6, 2015)

Are you incubating bluebird eggs out there in Riverside???


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 249065View attachment 249066




*The Dead has risen!!!!*


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 6, 2015)

Which one is mine?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2015)

*I think they're multiplying*

Keep them together long enough & everyone will have their very own Bluebird!


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 6, 2015)

is this a contest ???


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 6, 2015)

I'll have two 1938 BB too...lol


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 6, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I'll have two 38's too...lol




thats it ?


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 6, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> is this a contest ???




No contest brother, I'll be down to mostly complete on by the middle of the week


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 6, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> is this a contest ???



It thought the same thing stig, congrats chris awesome finds!! Maybe couple more days youll have five frames Total!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 6, 2015)

I think I'm done brother, I have just had a good run of luck.   It's your turn now, you have been having a good year and I hope you finish strong.  Stig...you have already owned every kind of bike, your the man!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 6, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I think I'm done brother, I have just had a good run of luck.   It's your turn now, you have been having a good year and I hope you finish strong.  Stig...you have already owned every kind of bike, your the man!




Now i know why i coundn't find a blue bird because you found them all lol !!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 7, 2015)

It's not a contest, and sometimes we put, perhaps, too much stock in finding "the missing one" from our collection.

Finds are fun, but my view is that they do not always have the intended effect on people. Take any very high cachet bike (Bluebird, Aerocycle, Autocycle, Twinflex, etc), and you'll find people who absolutely say they must have one. There are people who will say that their collection is "just never complete" without this particular bike. But many times, the same people eventually acquire the bike by searching high and low, then paying a large amount of money. Sometimes they search high and low and find one, or part of one in a barn. They go through the cleaning and set up and finally they have a nice, shiny, high cachet bike. But then the moment comes where they look and say "I have an Aerocycle. OK...". Then they move on to the next bike or scratch their head for what to do. It's fulfilling in some respects, but not always fulfilling as people make it seem. 

This is not to be a wet blanket here, but it is a caution that we sometimes put too much stock in any one bike of high cachet as the answer for a collection or a collector's situation. It's really about a more overall state in life, I think.


----------



## then8j (Nov 7, 2015)

Sirmike does that mean your tired of your bluebird and ready to sell it now for a low price to help me fulfill my fleeting fantasy??


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 7, 2015)

The human brain is and always will be a miracle. What ever your brain wants, it will get. The brain will take you to the edge and back and there is nothing you can do about it.  It decides and figures out all possible outcomes and makes your body go through all of it. Then there is your conscious. The brain never listens to it. The brain rules! Brain wants Bluebird, Brain makes you drive to hell and back and call perfect strangers from a lead or just the smallest clue or tidbit and throws you on a Bluebird binge like a meth head looking for a bug in his arm. Robertriley aka Chris Hammond, has gone to the edge for us to help fiends like us to check off our list of rare bird species.   Man its good to be alive!


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 7, 2015)

Can I get an amen.

Lets not rain on Chris's  parade SirMike, when is the last time someone pulled in three Bluebirds in one week? 

I think that is worth posting and being excited about. Hopefully I can feel the excitement when Chris sells me one of the frames


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 7, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Now i know why i coundn't find a blue bird because you found them all lol !!!




George, I'm sure there are at least 50-100 Bluebirds out there that nobody knows about or that are accounted for.  SirMike, It's ok brother, to each their own.  I have always liked different things than most people, face it, if you are posting here, you do too.  I don't think many of us are cruising on Walmart Schwinns.


----------



## John (Nov 7, 2015)

It's fulfilling in some respects said:
			
		

> You could ride your bicycles so the thrill is not lost.
> Or you can start collecting these
> 
> http://www.auctionzip.com/auction-catalog/Celebrity-Sleuth-Auction-Session-I_15VDIFSLAJ/
> ...


----------



## traveler11 (Nov 7, 2015)

I think it's bluebird anonymous time , I am willing to be your sponsor and the first step is free the birds , let them fly .....I will send address

Nice !


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2015)

No I said "I have an Aerocycle and I can't wait to ride it every chance I get!" Oh yea and I did that with the Super Streamline, Speedline, Bugeye, etc... For some it is the thrill  of the hunt but I still get a thrill every time I ride one of my bikes. I'm sure the thrill is just starting for Chris and look forward to seeing one of these rolling again. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 7, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> No I said "I have an Aerocycle and I can't wait to ride it every chance I get!" Oh yea and I did that with the Super Streamline, Speedline, Bugeye, etc... For some it is the thrill  of the hunt but I still get a thrill every time I ride one of my bikes. I'm sure the thrill is just starting for Chris and look forward to seeing one of these rolling again. V/r Shawn




Thanks Brother!  It's all fun and riding them is an amazing reward.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 7, 2015)

I wouldn't worried about competition or envy.  He has 3X's the amount to restore them . Not thinking about the structural problems with rust then the finding parts are a nightmare.  Given that they are cool and getting three is cooler. Nice find.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 7, 2015)

I think I only need a speedo and driveline, button fakes and lens bezel.  I wouldn't mind better fenders.   Does anyone know if someone is repopping any of that?


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 7, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I think I only need a speedo and driveline, button fakes and lens bezel.  I wouldn't mind better fenders.   Does anyone know if someone is repopping any of that?



 I heard of someone doing cables but that's it. I need the rear drive ring and I'm done.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 7, 2015)

One came with the donor bike for mine.  Lets see some pics of yours


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 8, 2015)

Ok here are a few.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 8, 2015)

*Bird full of lead*

Nice Bird Redline!

Ok the myth is now answered. Bluebirds are brazed together and then all seams are filled and smoothed with lead.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 8, 2015)

Yep lead filled hand crafted frames. Oh I do need the mascot also lets see your project since I showed mine.


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 8, 2015)

yup, burn all that crap out and redo it


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 8, 2015)

Of course! I just bought more tinning compound so Im ready for any Bluebird haha!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 8, 2015)

How cool would a stainless Bluebird be.  



THE STIG said:


> yup, burn all that crap out and redo it


----------



## 123totalpack (Nov 19, 2015)

Let's talk contact me.


----------

